# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Ngày kích hoạt iPhone được hiểu như ngày iPhone bắt đầu làm việc và thời gian chạy ổn định

## tranductiensd

Khi mua iPhone nói riêng hoặc tất cả các thiết bị của Apple nói chung, dù mới hay cũ thì kiểm tra IMEI là điều ưu tiên nhất quan tâm làm, IMEI cho ta nắm rõ vấn đề rất nhiều thông tin quan trọng của thiết bị, tránh tất cả băn khoăn phát sinh về sau này.

IMEI là thành phần quan trọng bậc nhất trên điện thoại iPhone, IMEI gồm 15 số và là duy nhất, tương trợ điện thoại đó có năng lực thu nhận sóng từ nhà cung cấp dịch vụ viễn thông để nghe gọi, kết nối internet...
Cũng vì tính chất duy nhất đó mà IMEI cũng dùng để xác định “danh tính” máy, đối với máy Apple như iPhone hoặc iPad có 3G, ta có thể dùng nó để TEST.
Đó dường như là iPhone chính hãng không.
Ngày kích hoạt và thời gian nhận bảo hành đối với cửa hàng Apple.
iPhone đó là bản quốc tế hay bản khóa mạng (Không chính xác hoàn toàn)



>>  Thông tin về ngày kích hoạt iPhone đang được nhiều bạn trẻ tìm hiểu, vì thế kiểm tra ngày kích hoạt iphone là một trong những thủ thuật mà  nhiều bạn muốn tìm tòi, có thể biết thêm bài viết sau đây về cách check ngày kích hoạt.

Bài viết này sẽ chỉ cách rành mạch quý khách cách làm TEST iPhone có vẻ như là có xuất xứ rõ ràng hay không cũng như thời gian bảo hành, ngày kích hoạt của điện thoại đó.

Có một các bước tiến hành kiểm tra ngày kích hoạt iPhone và tất cả thông tin liên quan đến chiếc iPhone của chính bạn nhưng tốn phí. Tuy nhiên phí gói dịch vụ thường chỉ dao động trong khoảng 20.000 vnđ đến 30.000 vnđ. Mất phí nên nó có rất nhiều ưu đểm như thông tin đầy đủ và chuẩn xác.

Một dịch vụ check iMei iPhone có tính phí đang nở rộ bây giờ

Gói dịch vụ này có thể tương trợ ích cho các trường hợp sau : thiết bị đã hết khoảng thời gian nhận bảo hành và không thể nhận thấy ngày kích hoạt lần đầu iPhone hoặc điện thoại trôi bảo hành quan tâm xem lại ngày kích hoạt iPhone lần dẫn đầu. Muốn biết chính xác thiết bị Lock hay Quốc tế, Lock bởi nhà cung cấp dịch vụ viễn thông nào muốn biết điện thoại thông minh số Serial trùng với số serial trên Apple hay không?

Chỉ cách phương án kiểm tra ngày kích hoạt iPhone

Có quá nhiều bài chỉ cách bất kể cách TEST ngày kích hoạt iPhone nhưng đều không hướng dẫn hoặc phân tích rõ ràng, gây biết rằng lầm cho người dùng, nhất là các người dùng mới. Thành Trung xin chỉ cách phương án kiểm tra ngày kích hoạt iPhone nhanh gọn, tất cả ai cũng có thể tự xem lại, tự đi mua điện thoại thông minh cho mình.

>> Hầu hết bước xem lại IEMI không  quá khó, một vài các khó khăn trên iPhone còn  khó hơn nhiều duy nhất là về cảm ứng, màn  hình mặt kính. vì thế mà so với các dịch vụ  thay mặt kính iPhone 7 Plus thì đây là một  gói dịch vụ sửa chữa tuyệt vời rồi. Ngoài việc kiểm tra IMEI thông thường thì kiểm tra bằng gói dịch vụ cũng đem lại thông tin chính xác

Bước 1: kiểm tra số IMEI trên máy, quý khách hàng kiểm tra bằng cú pháp *#06# hoặc Cài đặt > Cài đặt chung > quảng bá.

B2: Sau khi đã có số IMEI, quý khách hàng truy cập vào trang Checkcoverage của Apple để nhập số IMEI bạn vừa TEST được.



KẾT QUẢ: Khi nhập chính xác thông tin, các bạn sẽ có 3 trường hợp có thể xảy ra:

Báo lỗi : We're sorry, but we are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again later.(Tạm dịch: hiện thại trung tâm không thể hoàn tất mong muốn của quý khách, hân hạnh thử lại sau)

Trạng thái này thường là IMEI không hợp lệ bởi nhập sai hoặc không đúng có xuất xứ rõ ràng. Cũng có khả năng là vì hệ thống Apple đang bảo trì nhưng rất hiếm khi xảy ra.

Điện thoại thông minh kiểm tra được thông tin : Please active your iPhone.
Đây là mong muốn active máy, tức đây đây là smartphone mới hoàn toàn, đang tìm kiếm kích hoạt để dùng.

Xem lại được thông tin như hình bên dưới, thường thì chúng ta chỉ quan tâm đến trường hợp thứ 3 này

Các bước tiến hành đọc các thông số cũng như xem lại hạn bảo hành của máy:

Valid Purchase Date: Dấu check ở dòng này có nghĩa là máy của bạn đã kích hoạt hợp lệ trên cửa hàng Apple và là sản phẩm đầu ra chính hãng của Apple.

Telephone Technical Support: Sẽ có hai trạng thái Active (còn họat động) hoặc Expired (hết hạn).
bạn không tìm kiếm quá tìm hiểu về thời hạn bảo hành này, trừ khi khách hàng muốn được tương trợ bằng tiếng Anh vì chế độ bảo hành này ứng dụng trong 3 đến 12 tháng đi tiên phong và giúp ở tại chỗ thông qua di động̣ cùng bất kể nhân viên Apple.

Repairs and Service Coverage: Cũng có hai trạng thái Active và Expired kèm cột mốc thời gian.
Dòng này cho phép ta xác định thời gian bảo hành đối với cửa hàng Apple cũng như thời hạn Active (kích hoạt) của thiết bị, thời gian nhận bảo hành là 3 đến 6 tháng nên bạn cứ lấy mốc thời hạn hết bảo hành mà trừ đi nhé.

>> Giải pháp quan tâm IMEI được  thực hiện chủ yếu bởi đội ngũ kĩ thuật, chúng tôi là một trong những tất cả các trung tâm sửa điện thoại giá rẻ cùng kinh  nghiệm trong ngành đã 10 năm nay. Mỗi  dịch vụ của chúng tôi luôn đem lại hiệu quả đối  cùng người dùng và khách hàng có  thể yên tâm nếu đã từng khắc phục tại Thành  Trung Mobile.

Ở sao phải xem lại ngày kích hoạt iPhone

TEST ngày kích hoạt iPhone Apple cho ta biết đuợc chính xác thông tin :
iPhone màu gì
iPhone dung lượng bao nhiêu GB
iPhone đã kích hoạt hay chưa (Nếu chưa kích hoạt -> điện thoại thông minh mới chưa sử dụng bao giờ)
iPhone đã kích hoạt rồi thì còn hạn bảo hành phần mềm Apple bao lâu.

Nếu iPhone, iPad, iPod của chính quý khách bị hư hỏng do nhà cung cấp (Apple), khi biết chính xác thông tin bảo hành, các bạn có thể đuợc đổi thiết bị mới từ Apple. ở Việt Nam hiện chưa có bất kì Reseller nào đổi máy 1 đổi 1 khi thành phẩm Apple bị hỏng nhưng quý khách hàng có thể nhờ đến gần như tất cả các giải pháp chuyên ship hàng đi US để nhờ nhận bảo hành. Đây là cách làm an toàn nhất nếu không may smartphone của bạn bị hư hỏng ngoài ý muốn mà không tìm kiếm nhờ đến hầu hết giải pháp khắc phục, sẽ làm mất thành công chiếc điện thoại di động của chính quý khách.

----------

